# Exit clearance, Airport tax? and travel tax EEC-A (Long stay tourists, non residents)



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Every time I was there I had to pay an exit fee at the airport. It is another way to get money. I had to go to a special window at airport and pay the fee.

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Interesting art, not had that yet with all my ins and outs here but do remember 10 or 11 years ago being given 7 or 800 pesos by my employer for paying something at the airport in Manila and maybe that's what it was for,,,,, old timers, sorry, but I was here for over 6 months back then, all other visits here have been 1 to 4 months.

We will see when I fly out later this year or early next year,,,,,,,, before my 3 years run out depending on this pandemic of course.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Steve

It has been several years being there now. but i use to come 2 or 3 times a year. When I left Davao airport I had to pay an exit tax each time. I didn't fly to manila. I caught flight out of Davao. But, when i did fly from manila the same thing. I had to pay an exit tax. I don't remember the exit tax cost. I know when I paid the tax in Davao or manila I had to show my receipt that i paid it before boarding the plane. I guess this is another way for them to collect money. hahaha

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow. Neither Ben or I suffered that over the last 10 years, maybe it's been in the ticket price? Not sure but as said do remember paying some fee 10 or 11 years ago.

Only my history and hope others chime in to give their experiences.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

steve

You might be right. It could be in the ticket price now. I know it was a hassle to get in line and pay the exit fee, especially early morning hours. That line didn't open up before 5 am. 

I am sure they have changed a lot of things since i have been there. It would make more sense to have the fee in the ticket. 

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

art1946 said:


> steve
> 
> You might be right. It could be in the ticket price now. I know it was a hassle to get in line and pay the exit fee, especially early morning hours. That line didn't open up before 5 am.
> 
> ...


Unless you were here more than 6 months back then the fee you are referring to was the airport tax. That fee now is included in most ticket prices.

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Finger on the pulse Chuck, TY.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey chuck

I figured they had included the fee in the ticket now. Makes much more sense. It was such a hassle to get in line and pay the fee. It was a separate line all together back several years ago.

It has been 10 years since i was there before.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes that's the terminal fee. It has been included in the ticket to Manila for some years, for Clark just last year. Don't know about Cebu or Davoa. The other fee paid by locals is the travel tax. Travelling on our British passports the wife has always avoided it.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

I just flew out of Manila last month and there is no Terminal Fee upon departure. I believe it was rolled into the ticket fee a few years ago.
One article I found online said it some airports still charge it (like Clark) but I havent flown out of there since 2018 or so.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

HondaGuy said:


> I just flew out of Manila last month and there is no Terminal Fee upon departure. I believe it was rolled into the ticket fee a few years ago.
> One article I found online said it some airports still charge it (like Clark) but I havent flown out of there since 2018 or so.


Clark rolled it into the ticket around last April


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Interesting, I had an ACR1 card over 10 years ago and never handed it in when I left the Philippines, cut it up in Australia a year or 2 later when Ben and I lived there, 3 years ago we moved back here and I paid my 50 bucks for a new ACR1 card and no fine or mention of the old one, nor my renewal a year later. I don't think they care as long as they get their 50 bucks for a meaningless bit of plastic.

Perhaps fill us in on the situation with these two expats you mentioned, sounds like there is more in the pie than a simple ACR card.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Interesting, I had an ACR1 card over 10 years ago and never handed it in when I left the Philippines, cut it up in Australia a year or 2 later when Ben and I lived there, 3 years ago we moved back here and I paid my 50 bucks for a new ACR1 card and no fine or mention of the old one, nor my renewal a year later. I don't think they care as long as they get their 50 bucks for a meaningless bit of plastic.
> 
> Perhaps fill us in on the situation with these two expats you mentioned, sounds like there is more in the pie than a simple ACR card.
> 
> ...


Steve were you living on an SRRV or a 13a? if not the ACR card won't make a difference, you were living here past 6 months so the requirement then is to get an ACR card.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Visitor visa Mark, never bothered with the SRRV yet. But as said for the 4 months comes the ACR1 card While some disagree the time frame I only state my experience twice now and and I did post another msg with regards to this and it has been wiped, what's new here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

HAHA Mark you even wiped out your question to me. As Said.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Kalbo832 (7 mo ago)

I haven't had to pay the airport tax in years. If I remember right there was two fees one was a terminal fee and a travel tax that was payable in cash. It's been a long time since I have seen this fee not built into the ticket already. 

Here is my ticket from last October, forgot to remove the insurance.  

*Fare Breakdown*


*Details**Amount**Fare, Taxes and Fees:**PHP 3,054.80*Base FarePHP 2,139.00PH Passenger Service ChargePHP 165.18ASF of DPSCPHP 15.00PH PSC Value Added TaxPHP 19.82PH-VATPHP 268.44Fuel SurchargePHP 98.00Administrative FeePHP 280.00PH-VATPHP 69.36*Add-Ons:**PHP 959.00*Checked Baggage Allowance (bundles) - 20 KilosPHP 0.00InsurancePHP 381.00Seat Selection FeePHP 59.00Service BundlePHP 519.00


----------



## cereco (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi all, 

I am an admin for 'Philippine Visa and Immigration' group on Facebook. 

Foreigners only have to pay for an Exit Clearance Certificate if you stay more than six months. You are advised to apply for it at your nearest BOI office a week or so before departure. 

If you leave it until the day of departure you will probably pay a fine on top of the regular fee and could miss your flight, as it includes an NBI check, to see if you have any outstanding violations. 

Philippines nationals pay a departure tax prior to international flights, at the airport, no matter how short their stay has been, but that is usually a quick process.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

cereco said:


> Philippines nationals pay a departure tax prior to international flights, at the airport, no matter how short their stay has been, but that is usually a quick process.


Are you sure?


----------



## cereco (Nov 1, 2010)

bigpearl said:


> Interesting art, not had that yet with all my ins and outs here but do remember 10 or 11 years ago being given 7 or 800 pesos by my employer for paying something at the airport in Manila and maybe that's what it was for,,,,, old timers, sorry, but I was here for over 6 months back then, all other visits here have been 1 to 4 months.
> 
> We will see when I fly out later this year or early next year,,,,,,,, before my 3 years run out depending on this pandemic of course.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


ACR I-Card | Frequently Asked Questions (immigration.gov.ph) 

There are several different types of ACR I-cards, depending on your visa status.

They are only valid for 12 months and are the only immigration item priced in US Dollars ($50) so the cost in Pisos varies.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> Are you sure?


Yes that is correct, that's the travel tax. My wife avoids it by travelling on her British passport as a balikbayan.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Yes that is correct, that's the travel tax. My wife avoids it by travelling on her British passport as a balikbayan.


Yes there is a travel tax, but there are no longer departure fee desks for Filipinos to pay at the main airports, as stated by the poster. As you probably know or have read it’s included in the air ticket.
Also Filipinos can now scan there bio page on entry and have no contact with immigration officers.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> Yes there is a travel tax, but there are no longer departure fee desks for Filipinos to pay at the main airports, as stated by the poster. As you probably know or have read it’s included in the air ticket.
> Also Filipinos can now scan there bio page on entry and have no contact with immigration officers.


The desk to pay the travel tax is usually just inside the doors as you enter the terminal building. The fee that is now included in the ticket is the terminal fee. The terminal fee was collected by the airport authorities, nothing to do with immigration.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Gary D said:


> The desk to pay the travel tax is usually just inside the doors as you enter the terminal building. The fee that is now included in the ticket is the terminal fee. The terminal fee was collected by the airport authorities, nothing to do with immigration.


Gary, I have flown in and out with my Filipino wife (Philippine passport holder) in the past couple of weeks and she payed nothing. Was it included in the ticket I don’t really know as I never checked but the days of queues at the travel tax counter seem long gone. The only person who payed was me as im a permanent resident.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

I just checked and the travel tax is included in the Philippine Airlines booking. The ticket was purchased in the Philippines.
I remember we all used to pay at the desk but been a good few years since.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

magsasaja said:


> I just checked and the travel tax is included in the Philippine Airlines booking of the ticket was purchased in the Philippines.
> I remember we all used to pay at the desk but been a good few years since.


Yes it looks like you have the options to pay online, pay whilst purchasing your ticket within the Philippines, not if purchased outside the Philippines or pay at the Tieza desk at the airport. So it's not included in your ticket, it's a separate payment currently fee 1620 pesos.


----------

